# Membership questions/thoughts - feedback appreciated



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Twice in the last year I have come very close to joining the TTOC. I went to the web site and clicked on New Membership. I Selected International Postage and then clicked *Add to Cart*. I get ready to click the *Checkout* tab and that is where I stop.

I struggle with trying to determine the value of joining the TTOC when I live so far away. The discounts and events are not even a possibility for me. I was once asked to write an article for AbsoluTTe magazine, but didn't follow through because I have no idea of what the magazine looks like beyond the cover.

I imagine the TTOC is really about a great group of people who share a common interest and friendship. Am I wrong? Is it just a magazine subscription? (I doubt it).

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's true to say that it is pretty much a UK based club, so the discounts, events etc will be of little use to you.

Only you can decide whether the magazines alone are worth the membership fee though - why not buy the last back issue and see what you think of it?


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

PM your address details, etc. I'll put a couple of issues in the post to you [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Mike753TT said:


> PM your address details, etc. I'll put a couple of issues in the post to you [smiley=book2.gif]


VERY generous of you. PM sent and I will gladly cover the cost of any postage.


----------

